# Stainless steel exhaust, worth it?



## Motorcityman (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an 2006 Ram 3500 with a 5.9 cummings and the exhaust is totally rotted out from the cat back. I run a V-box spreader so the bottom of my truck see's lots of salt, will the typical stainless exhaust system on the market hold up to the salt or will it rot out in five years just like the stock system that was on it? I only have 50K on the truck. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

Im not 100% sure but I think the whole exhaust system has a lifetime warranty along as nothing has been modded. Has something to do with diesel emissions I think. Look in the owners manual I think there is info in there. I might be totally wrong but I thought i saw something in my book.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

What's a cummings ?


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

got-h2o;1404079 said:


> What's a cummings ?


all over you


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

cummings? curious whats that?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The stainless is going to cost you an arm and a leg. I would think a standard exhaust is the better option. It would still take 5 years or better to rot it out.

...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Stainless rusts too, I had a Magnaflow on my Dodge and after 6 months it was already turning colors. No holes in it, but then again I'm sure not too far down the road it will start to rot. Since you run a salter, why not dump the exhaust under the truck or have it come out the side of the box, at least that way it will be out of the direct line of the salter. 


And there is no "G" in Cummins.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

BlueRam2500;1404154 said:


> Stainless rusts too, I had a Magnaflow on my Dodge and after 6 months it was already turning colors. No holes in it, but then again I'm sure not too far down the road it will start to rot. Since you run a salter, why not dump the exhaust under the truck or have it come out the side of the box, at least that way it will be out of the direct line of the salter.
> 
> And there is no "G" in Cummins.


That's not entirely correct. there are different grades of stainless. Exhaust systems made out of T409 stainless will rust, but offer an extended corrosion resistance over steel or alumanized steel.

T309 however won't rust (in my experience), is usually a fully polished exhaust system and will outlast your truck.

I replaced the stock exhaust on my 01 last year and went with the much cheaper alumanized steel. for the price difference I figure that if It will probably outlast how long I will have the truck. 
I bought mine from www.dieselautopower.com The owner Jacob Kidd is a pretty good guy to deal with and he will cut you a deal if you buy multiple products at once. I saved almost $300 on exhaust, a turbo, 4x2 low kit, steering stabilizer, and exhaust clamps.

and yeah.... no "G" in Cummins Thumbs Up


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

While you are correct about 409, the 304 material my Magnaflow was made out of did start to rust after having been on my truck for 5 years.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

BlueRam2500;1404516 said:


> While you are correct about 409, the 304 material my Magnaflow was made out of did start to rust after having been on my truck for 5 years.


surface rust or deep rust? i'm not trying to pick a fight, I'm just curious.. like I said in my experience it never did, but that wasn't on a plow truck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I had a 304 kit on my Dmax that was pretty orange after it's 3rd winter here. It never really "rusted", but looked like sh!t. Especially for being something like $700. The polished look didn't last but a few weeks IIRC. I can say though, I've had the cheaper "aluminized" pro-flo kits completely rot out after a few years of the same thing. I have an aluminized Diamond Eye kit on my Dodge. One winter so far and it's still decent, although I don't see it lasting 5.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

UglyTruck;1404644 said:


> surface rust or deep rust? i'm not trying to pick a fight, I'm just curious.. like I said in my experience it never did, but that wasn't on a plow truck.


Surface rust. It looked like garbage after a few years. I plowed for 2 years with the truck, no spreader or anything when I had the exhaust on the truck. I paid $700 something for it also.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

got-h2o;1404079 said:


> What's a cummings ?





randomb0b123;1404126 said:


> cummings? curious whats that?


It's one of those speshul engines that only a few Dodge owners have......


----------



## Motorcityman (Nov 6, 2008)

Man we have some spell check police here huh, my old lady was under the computer desk as I was writing the post, what can I say? 

I think I will just go with an aluminized set and be done with it, hopefully in five years I'll have a new truck.


----------

